
Angela Merkel denied access to her NSA file - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/10/angela-merkel-denied-access-nsa-file
======
Cbasedlifeform
How to win friends and influence people… NOT.

Someday the Americans (including the NSA, CIA, White House etc) will finally
wake up and realise they have pissed off their remaining friends in the world.
I suppose their partners-in-surveillance (GCHQ, Mossad etc) will still hang
around.

~~~
mdxn
HN is not your personal editorial or blog. (Note: at the time of writing, his
comment was the only one present). Also, I'm going to ignore how cliche the
'Americans are sheep and should wake up' attitude is.

That said, I don't see how anyone could possibly have the expectation that the
NSA hand over state secrets just because an upset foreigner asks for it. Doing
so would blatantly contradict their entire mission and purpose. Americans
would (and should) be more concerned if they complied.

I guess you could object to the NSA's mission as a whole, though then it
doesn't become specific to the mood of Merkel or other nations.

